# website works from one network but not another



## magisimo (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi,

I administer a website and am having trouble accessing certain pages. If i switch my internet connection to another wireless network (my neighbor's), i can get to those pages. More specifically i cannot access certain subdomains. I have tried accessing the site from both my laptop and a wired computer. Neither one can connect. I have tried flushing the DNS in both computers.

What is even stranger is that i have google apps enabled. Google apps has 3 sites, start.mydomain.com, docs.mydomain.com, calendar.mydomain.com. All of these have CNAMES that on my server that point to ghs.google.com (per their instructions). docs.mydomain.com works, but none of the others. Again, switching to a different network gives me access to all of the sites.

I am using a motorola surfboard 1500 cable modem. Could this be the culprit? Is there any way to flush the DNS of the modem itself? I have looked through the modem's web config pages, and cannot find anything useful.

Any thoughts?


----------



## pinntech (Aug 26, 2004)

Hi,

Have you talked to you web hosting company to make sure they do not have your IP blocked? It was kind of unclear if you could access the site homepage or if you were just not able to access the sub domains within that site. I ran into this problem one time and it turned out that my HOSTING provider had my IP blocked. This can sometimes happen if you fail to authenticate to your CPANEL or your FTP. It varies from provider to provider.

Can you actually resolve the other sub domain names from your system, even though you cannot connect?

Thanks!

Shane


----------



## magisimo (Jul 7, 2007)

I can access the site homepage. The weird part is that i can access all of the pages from my machine when i switch networks....

I have been unable to access these subdomains for the past few hours. I just tried pinging one of the subdomains, and it resolved. I then plugged the web address in my browser and it worked... So, the problem is solved. However i do not know what was wrong all afternoon.

This has happened before so i'd like to figure out what exactly is happening. My web developer called me a week ago because he was unable to access a few of our subdomains, yet i was able to get in just fine. The next day he was all set.

Any thoughts on what i can look for? FYI i'm using Plesk with godaddy.


----------



## pinntech (Aug 26, 2004)

I have never dealt with GODADDY. If I were you, I would get with their tech support the next time it is down from your IP and see if they can determine WHY you cannot access it. If you can reslove them when they are inaccessible, it is not a DNS problem unless they just happened to move the address and DNS has not updated. I.e. pointing to the wrong IP. In which case, I would think your HOMEPAGE would not work either.

Sorry, not much help, but I think your problem lies with GODADDY!


----------

